# Can I make up a...



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My trainer (http://www.delightfuldogs.net/bio.htm and http://www.dogtrainingcareers.com/meetnj.htm) has recommended to me that Stark would be an excellent candidate for Therapy training. The breeder chose Stark for me because I did/do have intentions on pursuing this (along with OB and Tracking).

He is just finishing up his OB1, and will start with OB2 in September. He is only 4 months old but is showing very much promise in the diciplins I am interested in.

He has been for a few classroom visits already as well as a few nursing homes and retirement communities and has done exceptionally. He is not afraid or hesitant with any of the equipment or environments.

I plan on going for more visits in these places and was wondering if it is possible or allowed to make up a vest type thing, that says "Future Therapy Dog in Training"? A lot of people glare at me when I bring him places such as schools or classrooms, but when I finally tell him he is in training to become a Therapy dog, their expression changes. 

I will be asking my trainer about this on Thursday too, but just wanted to as a few people on here as well.

Training for Therapy work can not be done until OB2 has been completed and he is 1 year old.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your future therapy dog! Stark sounds awesome! 

Being a therapy dog, or a therapy dog in training does not confer any special rights or priviledges to a dog. It is not the same as being a service dog or a service dog in training. Therapy dogs are allowed in those facilities where dogs are normally allowed, or in venues were you are actually doing therapy dog work under the auspices of the the organization you belong too. 

If you are socializing Stark for his future role and want to bring him to a lot of places, always ask permission first if it isn't obvious that dogs are allowed. Explaining that you are training him to be a therapy dog, and it is important for him to be exposed to new places would probably open a lot of doors for you, but using a vest and just waltzing in to a public place is sneaky and fraudulent (I know, I know!!! HOW can people say no to a cute puppy!!! But you have to respect the rules







).

Your best bet would be to contact the therapy dog organization that you plan on working with, and getting information on how to best get Stark ready for his new and very important role. 

PS: OB1 & OB2 are actual obedience titles (schutzhund and others, I think?), and it is a bit confusing when used to refer to puppy classes - though if your instructor uses these on the paperwork to identify the classes I can understand why you are using them to. 

Good luck with Stark!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I should have clarified, I ALWAYS ask permission before I even step foot on the property (I always call ahead or email).

The school I bring Stark to is actually a school I did my undergraduate work at and I have permission from not only the teachers, principal but the school board as well.

Sorry, I should have said that. I think he gets the looks because of his breed, usually you see the Service dogs, not a lot of people are aware of Therapy dogs in my region, atleast not the ones I have come across.

As for the OB1 and such, yes my instructor uses these terms on our paperwork so that is why I always use these when I type. It just saves me some typing.. haha.. I will be clearer when I use these terms as not to confuse anyone.. It would be nice to have a 4 month old puppy have his OB1 though, wouldn't it? Hahahaha..


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Elisabeth;

Sounds like you are getting a well socialized pup.







Oh course, Stark's outlook may change as he gets older. Some of our GSDs become too protective of us or too aloof for therapy work, and others just take to it like a duck to water. 

Skye loved therapy work, but I am finding as she gets older (she will be 6 next month) she is less inlcined to enjoy the work unless she is with higher energy people. Otherwise she is there and will acknowledge people, then just sits quietly and does not interact. I am more selective where I take her since I don't want to stress her or bore her first or disappointment clients, since we are there for them.

Just saying this because Stark is young and has a long way to go before his puppy personality gives way to his adult one. You are doing good things with him.

I do have to agree though, unless and until you are really training with someone, I would not make up a vest. You might cause people to think you are with a group that is backing your training. Since groups also cover the dogs and handlers with liability insurance, it could accidently convey you have more training than you do and that you are covered it there was a scratch or someone fell over Stark, or whatever could happen.

You got a good suggestion about speaking to a local group to see what they say - I will tell you though that most will not back a dog not actually affiliated with them. They can give you some tips though.

At this point, the best you can call this is socializing. I wouldn't worry about the looks people give you since you have full permission to be where you are. Maybe the schools or nursing homes could give you some type of pass to wear, so people know you belong.

People ask me sometimes why I have my dog in a library, nursing home to other facility - and they are wearing badges when we go in. 

Enjoy what you are doing and keep us posted on Stark.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I have called and left emails with both groups in my area, but not a one have called me back yet (this was about 3 weeks ago)!

I will keep trying, the one my breeder is affiliated with is too far from me so that one is out of the question.

Thanks again!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep I would get in with a group. Our local group has their own (even training ones) and they have special permission to be in some places where "normal" dogs are not allowed, as long as we are training with the group and the instructor. The group definitely gave me access to things I would not have had on my own. We met at a hospital for one class and got to walk around/on all this hospital stuff. They also made homework bags that contain scents you would find in a hospital.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I still have not heard anything from either group that I left messages with.

It's very disappointing, I have also been trying to locate a local dog or breed club in my area but there isn't anything. I am taking classes from a great trainer but that is it.

Any suggestions as to how to get in touch with these groups/people? Or should I just wait it out and hope they contact me?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear your local groups are either not getting back to you or simply no longer active. Have you considered getting in touch with one of the national organizations that test and register dogs, if you don't have any luck with any local groups? Like TDI or the Delta Society?

I am pretty sure that neither TDI nor Delta will support a dog that has not tested and is not registered with them, but they can probably give you tips and advice on the things you can do now, until Stark is old enough to become a registered Therapy Dog.

I think what you're doing now is a great way to prepare him. When you visit schools or other facilities now, maybe you can get the place you visit to give you a letter that says you are volunteering with your dog and that they have given you permission to be there. That way, if someone asks you why Stark gets to be there, and there are any questions, you can show people the letter and explain that he is in training to become a Therapy Dog.

I don't think there is a reason why you couldn't make up a vest that says "Future Therapy Dog" or "Therapy Dog in Training", but just because you have the vest doesn't mean people are not still going to ask you questions as to why you're there, and it doesn't give you public access rights.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Historian!

I will definitely contact them and see what else I can do!

As far as the letter, I do have one, but I tend to keep it at home.. I should bring it with me though, it's a good idea. Thanks!

As far as the public access, I am not looking for that. I am not looking to bring my dog grocery shopping or in the malls or resturants or such (could you imagine my crazy pup in the grocery store.. umm.. no thanks!) I am just looking to make it easier for people to understand why there is a dog walking the halls in a nursing home or school. I don't mind when people come and talk to us or ask questions but a lot of the time they start off being a tad rude (I think some of it has to do with MY age as well).

Thanks again for the suggestions and I will keep you updated!


----------

